# Going Tee total



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Since losing a lot of weight I gave up drinking mainly because of the empty calories.Not touched any alcohol for 6 months now and I am thinking now to give it up compleatly. Seen first hand alcohol ruin lives and its not going to happen to me.


----------



## Balaka (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I think Alcohol is not good for our health but it is really difficult to give up at . I really appreciate you that you have given it up for 6 months .


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, alcoholism really can destroy people but not everyone who drinks will become an alcoholic. An alcoholic(indeed, any drug addict) is a deeply troubled person and simply stopping consumption of ones chosen poison is not sufficient to "cure" the person. If you consider abstinence to be a good preventative measure against addiction then in a certain sense you are correct, but do not forget that addiction is a symptom rather than a cause. If the cause is not tackled other symptoms will emerge. But do not take that as an attack on abstinence. If you feel better without consuming intoxicants then there is nothing anyone can say against that.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I think alcohol is fine in moderation but if you feel no need to have it at all, then good for you. Best of luck


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks,thinking about never touching alcohol again.Makes me smile to myself people who say the same and a few days after they are at it again. That is one of my qualitys serious willpower.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

I think that's a great idea. The people I know think I'm a little odd or boring for not drinking, but I just don't think alcohol is important and if somebody needs to have a drink or to get drunk even just to have fun.. I believe _they_ are the boring ones 

It's so much better for your body not to put alcohol into it, and yes it can ruin peoples lives if they let it... and it's horrible when that happens.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yip you see it on FB for example every Friday people saying they are going to get wasted ect and the next day they are dying from a hangover. Wheres the fun in that?


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

I know, exactly. 

What's even more dumb, is that people post on facebook while they are out at a club or whatever saying "having a great night out.. i'm so drunk blah blah blah" 

I'm sorry, but if you were actually having fun in the first place, you wouldn't need to be wasted and you certainly wouldn't need to be on facebook 

I just find it so needless.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm pretty much a teetotaler by default. I've never really developed a taste for booze, myself. It's difficult for me to understand the incredible sway alcohol has over most people.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Metal_Heart said:


> I know, exactly.
> 
> What's even more dumb, is that people post on facebook while they are out at a club or whatever saying "having a great night out.. i'm so drunk blah blah blah"
> 
> ...


Yip I agree with you such a waste of money too,oh BTW your very pretty


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Rossy said:


> Yip I agree with you such a waste of money too,oh BTW your very pretty


Oh god I know, alcohol is SOO expensive. Most of my friends are unemployed and complain they are broke, yet somehow always find the cash for consuming **** tons of alcohol >__<

and thankyou very much.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean,bemuses me too how they find the money to drink when they can't afford to buy anything else. Your very welcome


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Still going strong.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

If you don't miss it - than why not? You will be healthier for it.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Rossy, everybody I know is like that, talking about getting wasted... I don't drink at all so somehow in the odd one out?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I honestly could not care less what people think.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I honestly could not care less what people think.


Don't blame you, I wish I could blank people out 
I want to be carefree, but I just care too much lol.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to care but I don't anymore,if they don't like me not drinking thats there problem.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow Rossy, fair play to you. I self-medicate with alcohol/drugs just to have a social life. If one day i wasnt able to drink, for whatever reason, my life would come crashing down around me. Its a sad place to be in tbh. I am very worried for my future also as my mother is an alcoholic so its in my genes. I have been in addiction counselling already and my new therapist has suggested i begin new more intensive addiction therapy. My whole life is revolved around a substances - wether that be alcohol, drugs or benzos - and i know first hand, thru my mother, of how bad addiction gets.......but yet i feel its the only way i can cope.......

Take my hat off to you and wish you well...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks,I was out on Thursday and its some eyeopener being stone cold sober.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ambitious said:


> Wow Rossy, fair play to you. I self-medicate with alcohol/drugs just to have a social life. If one day i wasnt able to drink, for whatever reason, my life would come crashing down around me. Its a sad place to be in tbh. I am very worried for my future also as my mother is an alcoholic so its in my genes. I have been in addiction counselling already and my new therapist has suggested i begin new more intensive addiction therapy. My whole life is revolved around a substances - wether that be alcohol, drugs or benzos - and i know first hand, thru my mother, of how bad addiction gets.......but yet i feel its the only way i can cope.......
> 
> Take my hat off to you and wish you well...


You should try and get help or cut down,I have seen drink ruin far to many people.If you need somebody to talk to I am just a PM away


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Got through Christmas/New year without a drop of alcohol which I am pleased with.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll be doing it for a few months, to go with an exercise and diet plan I've made for myself. I honestly can't wait.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats good to hear Rossy  

I think having wine on special occasion is fine.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Feel free lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats 7 months without a drop of alcohol


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

A brilliant idea, honestly. It'll save your brain and liver a lot of damage and you'll avoid embarrassment. I too went tee total after one, ah, _memorable_ night of drinking. Well, memorable for others since I personally had to be told of it later. And boy, did I hear of it too.

And sure, drinking in moderation would be a healthy habit but most have a distorted idea of how much a "moderate" amount of alcohol is. Drinking to get drunk or tipsy is never really "moderate".


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been off it so long now its easier not to drink I find now,actualy I have had very little to drink in the last 18 months went 5 months when I started the weight lose but slipped up at New year and after that I did not have any for nearly 6 months but a workmate was leaving so it would have been rude not to have gone out but since that night I have not touched a drop.


----------



## 3Sheets (Jan 28, 2012)

Good chose, I have wasted years on alcohol, had a couple of A & E visits. I am still battling it but I have it under control now.

I hope one day I can say I'm t-total.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Ive did had quite a bit of alcohol when i used to go pubbing and clubbing in my twenties, although i like to admit i only realy drank for the confidance it gave , i always knew its destructiveness .never managed to get addiction to it thankfully. but hey good on you Rossy.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Decided I am going 100% Tee total from now on,its been 8 months now without any alcohol and its staying that way.


----------

